# Damaged Land



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Recently I received a letter from an saltwater disposal company stating they had a spill on land owned by me.
The spill killed around 60 mature trees (pine and white oak). 

They had a forester estimate the value of the trees at $1600.

Any suggestions on arriving at an equitable damage figure???


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

now that you have more clear and for grass and can run more cow/calves, you owe the water company.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I would get another estimate. How big are those trees? That sounds low.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Spots and Dots said:


> now that you have more clear and for grass and can run more cow/calves, you owe the water company.


You sound like THEM... not sure the ground will grow grass anymore.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

fy0834 said:


> You sound like THEM... not sure the ground will grow grass anymore.


Thats another thing to consider. They are responsible for remediation I would assume?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

seems low. real low


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

They had their own forester look at it, I would get your own expert. 

That may be the cost of the trees but are you able to grow any other trees? How long until the soil will recover? You need to get answers on all those questions. I would get some proper experts to determine the extent of the damage then seek remediation.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

If they are really mature, 60 mature trees could be worth more than $1600. Get a forester to do a cruise for you and value them for you, then also have them pay to remediate the land and replant.

We had a crop duster hit our pines with overspray that killed a few acres of pines that were under 10 years old and the payout was a lot higher than that and they had to pay for removal and replanting.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

26 dollars for a mature tree. No way.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

I am not a forester, arborist, or lawyer, but.....

They are offering $26.67/tree. Can you replacement trees of comparable size for $27/tree delivered and planted. Oh yeah old tree removed first. 

Will the land even support plant life now? If not they need to re-mediate the land first.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

I would suggest you find an environmental Lawyer. The company is responsible for remediation, loss of trees, loss of revenue, plus your time and anguish. They will be happy to pay your lawyer also.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

$100 per inch (trunk diameter) 

That is what I heard the pipelines are paying on mesquite in South Texas.


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

Better get the soil remediated or you won't be growing anything in the spill footprint for a few years. Also, get a sample from the disposal facility to find out what their fluid consists of....you will want to know the Na and Cl concentration.


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

You first order of business should be to determine what was spilled if you have not already. I am assuming it was some kind of salt water solution but you need to confirm this. The second order of business is to determine if remediation is needed. If it killed a bunch of trees, I can almost guarantee you that it is in the soil. It may be as simple as an over excavation of the topsoil in the vicinity of the spill. 

-SA


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

banpouchi said:


> I would suggest you find an environmental Lawyer. The company is responsible for remediation, loss of trees, loss of revenue, plus your time and anguish. They will be happy to pay your lawyer also.


^^^ This

WTH -> $27/tree? I paid more than that for a baby tree. Initially I thought they pay $1600/tree.

As others said, it's not just the trees they have to pay, also 1) the clean up, 2) restoration and cultivation of the land, 3) long term effect on the land growth, etc ...

In the nutshell, this is easily a million dollar lawsuit. If you need one, let me know.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

When I first read the OP......I thought he meant $1600 per tree.

That sounded low.

$1600 total is redonculous.....and the forester was likely looking at what the lumber is worth, maybe even less expenses to harvest (and certainly paid to give them an estimate in their favor).

I'm no fan of frivolous lawsuits.....but when someone tries to screw you....its time to lawyer up.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Heâ€™s got to be saying itâ€™s $1600 each tree , not $27.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

They will try to include in any settlement a statement that you will hold them harmless for any future claims of damages leaving you open for cleanup costs by the EPA, neighbors, etc. I would get a lawyer involved.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

Timber market value for that timber would be a lot more.

Contact a land or timber consultant quick. Timber still might be marketable, before it completely dies.

I use a timber consultant out of Texarkana, Tx. 
PM me if you want that contact info.


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

So they spilled salt water?

Will it effect your appraised value, ie taxes? Will it effect the overall value of the land?

You can get an IOC (innocent owner certificate) saying that it wasnt you that did anything environmental wise. But I would seek a second or third opinion, instead of trusting the guys that spilled stuff on your land.

This guy is well thought of in the Houston area if you want to run it by a consultant.

http://www.incontroltech.com/


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

No .... itâ€™s $1600 total for all the trees. Iâ€™m like you guys, thereâ€™s more involved than the stumpage value of the trees. 
I priced two year old container trees and they are $49-$69 per tree.
I also figured planting back at 2:1 what was killed. I may need to be at 3:1 since there will be a mortality there to some extent. And yes, maybe 100% mortality since the contamination is unknown.

Thanks for all the input...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I darn sure hope the pricing you mention is per tree. Mature trees are valuable.


Also, have they left you a legal nightmare? Just how bad is this spill? Are you the new proud owner of a super fund site?


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Did they have permission to be on your land?


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

I dealt with a similar claim when the flare from a flare stack allegedly caught some pine trees on fire. You are entitled to recovery stumpage value, which my guess is higher than $1,600 for 60 mature trees. Feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

batmaninja said:


> Did they have permission to be on your land?


They have an easement for their pipeline... but the spill exceeded their easement area. So NO... they did not have permission to contaminate the land outside the easement... nor on the easement for that matter.


----------



## mommas worry 77581 (Jun 19, 2016)

As a retired petroleum engineer, I can tell you that the offer is a joke. Trees are assessed value by the type and inches of diameter. The thing that you have to do is addressed by a previous poster. You want the land reclaimated ASAP as the Sodium and Chloride is being absorbed and going deeper every day. Do not even think about replanting anything until soil tests have been done and the ions are below state and federally accepted levels. Do not sign anything getting them off the hook until you are satisfied that all is well and back to standards. As previously stated, get an environmental attorney involved in this ASAP as his fees will be paid by the polluting company and/or their insurance. Contact TCEQ and get them involved. Most likely, no one from the polluter has made contact with them and this is an offense that should not be swept under the rug. It will take literally years to resolve this issue, but you and your attorney have to be patient as these things take time. An old adage for reclamation is "The solution to pollution is dilution". Get the ground issue fixed first and then get to working the land. You cannot go this alone and feel like you accomplished anything without the aid and support of a good attorney. As much as I dislike them, they are your best friend right now. Just make sure that whomever you pick, has done this type of legal work. You DO NOT want a "pots and pans" attorney working on something like this. Good Luck!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

each, removal- replenish soil and replace.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Saltwater disposal, as in high brine content production water from gas or oil drilling?

Just curious, but that value seems low and I would get independent estimates for tree replacement, soil remediation and something to CYA a little further down the line in case you want to sell and this is brought up by prospective buyer after looking into the sale.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

SD Hawkins said:


> Saltwater disposal, as in high brine content production water from gas or oil drilling?


Yes... as in production water. These wells are shallower (35,000 ppm) than the deep gas wells (115,000 ppm).


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I just called my good friend. He basically had the same deal happen late this summer. An aerial sprayer from the next door ranch. Killed a bunch of his trees, grass... The Sprayers insurance company low balled him as well. 

He said to video the area. Then call a Hazmat company. They'll direct you in the remediation process.

They offered him peanuts as well. He settled for over 10X their initial offer. Said he could have gotten more if he felt like fighting them harder.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Ditto to what's already been said. But also keep in mind that if and when you go to sell the property, this will need to be disclosed to a potential buyer further complicating your life and probably affecting the value of the property. On the positive side (if there is one), all of the above data should be retained and compiled to reduce your taxes on a stigmatized property.


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

Was this ETSWD?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

You cant even get the stumps grinded for $1600. Thats crazy! No trees on a cow pasture might be ok but as far as value for a homestead in the country trees are going to a great value.


Be sure to get a replacement cost for those trees.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

THA said:


> Was this ETSWD?


I donâ€™t wish to call any names ... but thatâ€™s a spot on acronym.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

Here are Texas prices per ton numbers:

https://timberupdate.com/timber-prices/

It doesn't take long to make a ton on mature trees. Remediation will be expensive.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

They are screwing with you-check the price per board foot on page 2-this is from Louisiana Dept. of Agriculture and what timber went for in 3rd qtr of 2018. Area 1 and 3 aint much different than East TX. 
http://www.ldaf.state.la.us/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/3ndqtr2018.pdf

Google "Doyle Log Scale" to help in measurement of brd ft.

Now I'd be mad (am a 37 year experienced landman and have dealt with timber damage as well as SWD's and SWD well spills)-these guys are acting like crooks and think you're an idiot. Call the RRC report them *NOW*-if they didn't report the spill, the RRC will be all over their ***. Hire an attorney (a REAL environmental law board certified environmental law attorney, not some general law BS attorney/jakeleg or at least a board certified oil & gas attorney-you may pay a 30% contingency fee, but these batages sound like a suit is needed. You may be able to work out an hourly rate-check and ask if you sue, can you recover attorney and court costs if you prevail. 

I hate companies that try to screw landowners-they are like bad cops-give hardworking, generally good folks just doing their best at their difficult job a bad name. Burn the bastages. PM me if you want some names of some attorneys.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

How big was the spill? Sounds like a flowline ruptured from what you're saying. Get soil samples taken by an environmental testing firm-may cost around $1,000-we take our own soil samples and use Element Labs in Lafayette-the samples must be taken like "evidence"- and exact place within a few feet-do you have a gps? Plus they cannot 'sit' before analysis and a chain of custody needs to be written-who, when, time/date/temperature/conditions. Google "Soil Sample Testing labs and or environmental soil testing labs in whatever area you're place is at or nearest big city. Get the sample taken IMMEDIATELY and done properly.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Jamaica Cove said:


> How big was the spill? Sounds like a flowline ruptured from what you're saying. Get soil samples taken by an environmental testing firm-may cost around $1,000-we take our own soil samples and use Element Labs in Lafayette-the samples must be taken like "evidence"- and exact place within a few feet-do you have a gps? Plus they cannot 'sit' before analysis and a chain of custody needs to be written-who, when, time/date/temperature/conditions. Google "Soil Sample Testing labs and or environmental soil testing labs in whatever area you're place is at or nearest big city. Get the sample taken IMMEDIATELY and done properly.


I suggest this. Spot on for sure.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

HUGE difference in 'saw logs' and 'pulp wood' talk with any logger.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I would hire an attorney with experience in environmental damage and promptly sue them. 
They will settle out of court.

They are liable and have to remediate & compensate damages which is expensive. The level of salt concentration was severe enough to kill mature trees.

They will most likely have an environmental damage bond.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

This offer is insulting.

Lawyer up ASAP. It would not surprise me one bit if there were other contaminates as well in your soil other than NaCl.

My company paid much, much more for one cow that was hit and killed by a truck on his land.

Keep us posted on this one...


----------



## HiggsBoson (Jul 25, 2014)

Jumping on to add my vote to lawyering up on this one. There are many hidden pitfalls, many of which have been mentioned in the thread. A good environmental attorney will be aware of these issues and give you good advice on what is customary and expected. Don't just focus on the short term. Honestly in my opinion the lost trees are chump change in the grand scheme of this scenario. The bigger issue is determining the scope and extent of the damage to the land and the proper long term remediation efforts that will be needed to return it to its original condition.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Its Catchy said:


> Keep us posted on this one...


We will see what happens... 
I sent them a letter setting forth bids from three companies for the following:

1. Their tree cruise of $1600 x 3 
As illegal taking of trees carries 3x value ( by statute)
2. Replanting 2 year old oak and pine (container trees)
3. Dozer / trackhoe to rake pile and bury/ burn dead trees and
Mix the soil.
All came to about $27k

I wonâ€™t appologize for trying to keep the lawyers out
of the matter.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

How did your Fire Ant Herd survive their man made disaster? They may take a while to calve out. Don't forget the small stuff.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

fy0834 said:


> We will see what happens...
> I sent them a letter setting forth bids from three companies for the following:
> 
> 1. Their tree cruise of $1600 x 3
> ...


I don't blame you lawyers aren't my favorite people either. How old were the trees that died? Your my age and those trees they replace don't grow over night and will need attention more money and your time to care for. It all adds up and they should pay. Fair is fair.
Just make sure they pay for their mistake. From start to end.
Don't let them off the hook. Good luck!!!


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Probably should do some soil testing to make sure it will support new trees.


----------



## easyrider25 (May 11, 2016)

fy0834 said:


> We will see what happens...
> 
> I sent them a letter setting forth bids from three companies for the following:
> 
> ...


You are going to screw your self with the letter you sent. Believe me we have ranched in oil country for 118 years. We have seen it all and then some. Do like clan said Get a lawyer and a good one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

easyrider25 said:


> You are going to screw your self with the letter you sent. Believe me we have ranched in oil country for 118 years. We have seen it all and then some. Do like clan said Get a lawyer and a good one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spindletop?

I hate to go in with guns blazing (lawyer)... there is a time and place for them...IMO.

Man, I have been a part of those hard fought multiple lawyer your experts our experts, large monetary award lawsuits... they have a tendency to go all the way to the Texas Supreme Court. By the time everyone has bled out they arenâ€™t even arguing about the root cause anymore.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Bottom line is the company that spilled the saltwater has a team of lawyers working for them. Not having one to represent you is like taking a slingshot onto a modern battlefield. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd see their final offer and then hire a lawyer.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> I'd see their final offer and then hire a lawyer.


The problem with that is that a person may not know about a hidden gotcha or in negotiations may tip their hand to something that bites them in the butt later. When you're dealing with lawyers, and make no mistake this company has legal representation, the only way to protect yourself is to add more lawyers representing your interests. I know your situation was a bad deal but, think how much worse it would have likely been if you hadn't had an attorney on your side and had tried to handle it all yourself after the family lawyered up on you...

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

bg said:


> The problem with that is that a person may not know about a hidden gotcha or in negotiations may tip their hand to something that bites them in the butt later. When you're dealing with lawyers, and make no mistake this company has legal representation, the only way to protect yourself is to add more lawyers representing your interests. I know your situation was a bad deal but, think how much worse it would have likely been if you hadn't had an attorney on your side and had tried to handle it all yourself after the family lawyered up on you...
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Understand but see the final offer first. I too hate paying a lawyer until needed and ask for cost to represent and negotiate from there.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Get a tree replacement value from Steve Anderson at S.L. ANDERSON COMPANY, LTD. CONSULTING URBAN FORESTERS. They are considered an authority regarding this. To make you whole again would require a pretty big number especially if it involves trees + soil remediation. Your loss could eventually be considered total land value requiring appraisal to reach just compensation.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> I hate to go in with guns blazing (lawyer)... there is a time and place for them...IMO.
> 
> Man, I have been a part of those hard fought multiple lawyer your experts our experts, large monetary award lawsuits... they have a tendency to go all the way to the Texas Supreme Court. By the time everyone has bled out they arenâ€™t even arguing about the root cause anymore.


I think you overstate your experience. Your attorney is your employee. He works for you. You control the communications and set the tone.

I hope your internet and fishing forum research gets you what you want, but there's at least a 100% chance that you leave on the table more than an attorney would cost you.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

If your trying to sue these folks get a lawyer. Might take a few years is my experience with lawyers. They drag it out forever. More money.


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Trees and property*

I understand the feelings towards some Lawyers. The ramifications of this spill may be unknown for years and could possibly cause problems further down the road for you or your heirs.

At the very least I would talk to a forester or a landman with oil and gas experience.

If you have sound advice from a lawyer, soil experts, and a forester presenting the evidence and asking to be made whole, they will more than likely settle.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

As soon as they get your letter, they will have a check to you so fast it will make your head spin. $27k. Pfffft. That won't even begin to cover cost to make the soil right so you can grow there again anytime soon. When I say right, I mean in accordance with all Fed guidelines on soil containment levels. If they killed 60 mature trees, it's bad. That is a lot of soil that needs to be taken care of. If they are saying 60, who is to say that's even accurate? They may have killed a lot more. Don't take their word for anything. 

Your best interest is not their goal. Their aim is to make you go away as cheaply as possible for their screw up. 

I hate lawyers but you should really get one if the facts you put out are accurate. You are leaving a ton of money on the table that they would happily pay with out going to court. I bet they would settle for $100K pretty quick.

Also, you did nothing wrong and they were according to your statement, outside of the right of way. They are so behind the eight ball on this, I am serious, $100K would be a deal in their eyes. $27K is an absolute no brainer for them.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

If you get soil samples you are likely going to find much more than NaCl. Don't ask me how I know...

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/20/wastewater-injection-wells_n_1901633.html


----------



## marksmu2 (Jun 8, 2018)

As a lawyer - who hates lawyers - you need a lawyer.

Your $27,000 is crazy low. We got over $1600 per tree when a pipeline dozed outside their easement. It's not hard to get a tree survey done to tell you the value. 

Add in remediation, and your claim could be in the $100,000's of thousands. There is alot to this that you don't know yet.

We had dozens of oak trees go underwater for over 15 days following Hurricane IKE when the storm surge could not recede. They lived...all of them. A couple of pines died, but the oaks lived.

That should tell you how bad the spill was if it killed your mature trees.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

FY0834,

We donâ€™t know each other, Iâ€™m not a lawyer or an environmental expert, and hate lawyers as much as the next guy.....

But PLEASE consult an attorney and at least have a discussion on things you are not taking into consideration.

Itâ€™s not about making $....itâ€™s about making you whole.

You may find yourself with a completely useless piece of land that you can never sell....at a minimum you (and your heirs) will likely have to disclose that you have an environmental issue on the land that was not remediated properly.

Trying to avoid lawyers now will likely increase the lawyers needed down the road.

This company (lawyers) is trying to take advantage of you....and I suspect they are getting a good chuckle out of the $27K letter. No offense....Iâ€™m as ignorant as they come on environmental laws.

A watch of Erin Brockovich would be worthwhile....if for no other reason Julia Roberts has a SMOKING set of legs.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

bg said:


> The problem with that is that a person may not know about a hidden gotcha or in negotiations may tip their hand to something that bites them in the butt later. When you're dealing with lawyers, and make no mistake this company has legal representation, the only way to protect yourself is to add more lawyers representing your interests. I know your situation was a bad deal but, think how much worse it would have likely been if you hadn't had an attorney on your side and had tried to handle it all yourself after the family lawyered up on you...
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


No your right!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Guys, and Gals ... I do appreciate your input.
This company has hundreds of miles of old saltwater disposal lines in our area and has been there since WWII when the nation relied on the production.

I am friends with the companies lawyer as he is a former landman who worked for me years ago. I am a landman of 40 years. 

I have visited with my lawyer at the occurance of the matter... to make sure I had his perspective. 

As to the $27k ... this is what remediation plus trees came to. I havenâ€™t heard back from them since the letter. However, I feel they will push back. But, it is what it is and the remediation is the main expense. This is an agricultural tract...believe me, I would love to get shade tree value for those 60 trees.

The TSRRC monitors these guys and the standard protocol for a spill is to till the soil and replant. Granted ... this line break appears to have gone unnoticed for some time. 
I have been in litigation with these guys before ... it did play out to my favor (in the past). I have also been called to testify for others that sued them... that case did not play out to the landowners favor. The judge would not let me testify, as my prior case was sealed.
This is not my first rodeo... Iâ€™m going in â€œMeasuredâ€


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

So you have all the expert information, you visited with an attorney, and you have the info about your property, but you came to 2cool for advice. 
Makes sense.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

cman said:


> So you have all the expert information, you visited with an attorney, and you have the info about your property, but you came to 2cool for advice.
> Makes sense.


No kidding. Iâ€™m still shaking my head at this one....


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I respect this community... therefore, I asked.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Favorable outcome without employing $$$$ attorney...


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice to hear it worked out for you. Being patient paid off.


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

Jamaica Cove said:


> They are screwing with you-check the price per board foot on page 2-this is from Louisiana Dept. of Agriculture and what timber went for in 3rd qtr of 2018. Area 1 and 3 aint much different than East TX.
> http://www.ldaf.state.la.us/wp-content/uploads/2018/12/3ndqtr2018.pdf
> 
> Google "Doyle Log Scale" to help in measurement of brd ft.
> ...


Did Railroad Commission and Texas Water Quality Board and other environment agencies get notified? What were their results? They may be in bed if it was ETSWD


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I filed in JP court... representing myself. They answered and hired an attorney.
The court set the matter for trial.
The JP court has a $10k jurisdictional limit.

At pre trial, defendants attorney wants to talk. 
He reminds me ... â€œ on your best day, you can only get $10k
In this court.
I reply... as you know this court verdict can be appealed to district court for a new trial. This is just practice court for me.

Him... what do you want we will settle... and they did.

No RRC or other agency involved.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

fy0834 said:


> I filed in JP court... representing myself. They answered and hired an attorney.
> The court set the matter for trial.
> The JP court has a $10k jurisdictional limit.
> 
> ...


very well played sir!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

fy0834 said:


> I filed in JP court... representing myself. They answered and hired an attorney.
> The court set the matter for trial.
> The JP court has a $10k jurisdictional limit.
> 
> ...


If I'm reading this right you handled it without hiring a lawyer if so my hats off to you. Me no likey lawyers.
My sister got a a lawyer to defend her and my brother on undivided land. I begged her not to do it. I told her how to handle it. Nope didn't listen 2 years later and 30 grand down the tubes. 
I did what I told her to do from day one and yup I was right from the get go.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Kudos to the OP for getting a settlement that he's satisfied with.

But...

I'm not a big fan of lawyers, but they do have their place. This is one of them. His opponent in this case used theirs, I'm sure. And in this case, legal fees would have been part of the settlement.

He may be perfectly satisfied with his settlement, until a year, or 5 years, or 10 years down the road when he finds out what the settlement could (should) have been, or what future legal rights he has signed away- buried deep in the settlement agreement that's written so only an experienced lawyer really understands all of it.

It may all go very well. Or it may go very sideways when there's hidden damage that pops up in the future- indemnified in the settlement. Or when the company comes back and does something deleterious in the future- indemnified because that's buried deep in that settlement agreement.

I hope all goes well. Odds are, it will. But why risk it?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

True, but in 10 years he will be 74 ?
A lot can and will happen in 10 years, in our world and other, if he is happy move on



impulse said:


> Kudos to the OP for getting a settlement that he's satisfied with.
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

redxcross said:


> true, but in 10 years he will be 74 ?


thanks for the reminder...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Rubberback and I feel similar about lawyers. Only one time in my life have I ever felt a lawyer really benefited me. I went to him about writing a will. I thought I had it all settled in my mind how it should be, but I was wrong. He asked me some "what if" questions that I hadn't thought about. I had to think and sleep on the right answers and return to him later. He did his job.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

WBF I really know very little about lawyers. I've never needed one. Not to hijack your thread OP but after what I went through they are crazy expensive and love to drag behind to charge you more money.
I just found it stupid for my sister to get a lawyer and ruin the whole family over something we could of handled as a family. Its a thing called greed.
Back to OP if he's happy thats all that maters in my book and I pray for speedy recovery of his land. If that happened to me I would be sick.
I really never considered the land I live on as mine. Its gods land and I'm just the caretaker. Benefits are I get to live here .


----------



## TaylorCounty (Apr 24, 2019)

There are brine run off areas in Stephens County that have been dead for a hundred years. There will be nothing growing on it for at least another two hundred years.


----------



## newbraunfelsraider (Oct 14, 2009)

bg said:


> Bottom line is the company that spilled the saltwater has a team of lawyers working for them. Not having one to represent you is like *taking a slingshot onto a modern battlefield. *
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


?Worked for David? I don't like lawyers either. If the landowner is okay with $27K, then the letter didn't hurt anyone, even if it is a $100K damage. If they don't accept it, he can reply with a letter giving them a date in the future to give him the $27K, or his counter offer is off the table and he is calling 444-4444.............. Then he may or may not live to see a dime.


----------

